# Feeding a Pregnant Bitch



## Leanne Webster (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello Everyone.

What do you recommend to feed a pregnant bitch? I usually feed taste of the wild kibble but am unable to get the puppy formula around here for some reason. What kibble do you suggest and do you add supplements ect.

Thanks


----------

